# Merit Of Shalamar Medical College



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

i have an aggregate of 82.1 % do i have a chance in shalamar .


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Last year's merit for OPEN MERIT seats was 82.9%. This year's MCAT exam was difficult so, the overall UHS merit might drop a bit so. But, that is just speculation at the moment. Last year Shalamar had 100 Open Merit seats during admission season and got 50 more seats 3 months after the start of classes. This year the OPEN MERIT SEATS will be 150 and the expected merit will be 82%+.

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> i have an aggregate of 82.1 % do i have a chance in shalamar .


As for the chances, 82.1% is borderline, you may or may not get in. It now only depends on the UHS Merit Trend this year. Roughly Shalamar's merit closes almost 3% below the Last Govt. Medical College Merit. For instance, the OPEN MERIT for Govt. Med College's last year was 85.7% and Shalamar's Open Merit was 82.9%.

- - - Updated - - -

Merit rises every year. But, my brother you should apply and pray. Your chances are still good.  Although your aggregate is borderline for Shalamar, but you have a fair chance of getting in. Just pray that the UHS Merit drops a bit, this year.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

my friend had 80.4 % and he got admission last year i think many student got admission by sfarish and donations


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

husnain1 said:


> my friend had 80.4 % and he got admission last year i think many student got admission by sfarish and donations


No not at all. Shalamar is KNOWN to admit students ONLY and ONLY on MERIT. Sifarish ya Donations ka concept DOES NOT EXIST in Shalamar. Ask him again, he must have gotten into Shalamar through the EXTRA 50 Seats, Shalamar got 3 months after the start of the session. ASK HIM. Those seats were NOT open merit because admissions on those seats were made 3 months after the start of the session. The merit for those EXTRA 50 SEATS ended at 78.7%. After 3 months, all those on the waiting list for the EXTRA SEATS got admissions elsewhere so for those seats only, the merit dropped. First 100 students started classes in December 2013 and by February 2014 PMDC allotted 50 more seats to Shalamar and, then subsequently people lower down the waiting list were called. Because, people higher on the waiting list got admission already in other colleges. But, the OPEN MERIT was 82.9% last year. There is no such case of extra seats this year so, all 150 will be OPEN MERIT. You can ASK YOUR FRIEND and even verify or confirm it from the Student Affairs Dept of Shalamar. 

- - - Updated - - -

And brother, SHALAMAR admits students ONLY and ONLY on MERIT.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

maybe


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

The *Open Merit* of Shalamar hence last year was *82.9%*, highest among UHS Private Sector Medical Colleges.

- - - Updated - - -



husnain1 said:


> maybe


You should ASK HIM. What I told you is exactly what the case was, that happened last year. 

- - - Updated - - -

You should apply to Shalamar and pray Husnain.  Insha Allah, Allah will help you.


----------

